# Guppy problem!



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

My yellow female guppy has a strange shaped belly, she dropped 6 fry easter mornin and over the last few days her belly has gotten huge and her gravid spot is big and black again, but im worried, since yesterday her back end just under her gravid has taken on the shape of a bump so her belly has a wave in it, i thought she may have dropsy as last week she munched my other guppy girls 3 fry one after the other, now could she have aborted the 6 babies, who were eaten at 4 days old when my tank split and temprary acomidation meant they had to be let in with the big guys. I lost a tiger barb the day i got him due to dropsy after he munched an algea taa meant 4 my plec. Or could she be having fry and have one stuck, ive lost a few fish to this but never saw it happen they always died at night ane well it was obvious what happened. Ive given her a belly rub and added meth blue as some guys were flicking but had no white spots just as a precation. Any ideas coz im stumped, she eats and acts like normal, and ther are no signs of fry or delivering of fry.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok she was fine wen i last post, now she is lyin on the bottom, nt even moving when i tap the glass, any idea's?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

At this point, I would fill your 3 gallon tank with water from the 120L tank. Put a good air stone in it, put her in it, and hope she recovers. Anything you do more, will stress her out too much.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

Doesnt mata guys she gone to the tank in the sky, her bum was funny, like colapsed in onits self, and she was full of babies to must have been about 50 and they were nearly to term but seemed there was 1siting blocking both exits, there was no poo eitha so your gues is as good as mine


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is not uncommon for livebearing fish to die while releasing fry.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

She wasnt releasing fry, had done 1wk ago, so wasnt due to for a while but aw well, lost a gold tiger barb aswel, got sooked in the flow adjuster on my filter :-(


----------

